# What's coming to MLC?



## Freqman1

Ok we're about a month out from converging on Ohio let's see what goodie you plan on bringing. I'll have a couple of TOCs--Racycle and 1890's unknown along with a real deal G519. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent

I plan on making the trip again from Washington state.  I will be bringing some parts, OG Fisk tires, prewar autocycle fenders, LaSalle tank with OG jewels and other stuff that i haven't decided on yet. 😄😄


----------



## Phattiremike

I'm going to pull my cargo trailer out of the woods and start going through it today.  But my white corvette, speedo byke, 24"schwinn admiral, the super twin, if I have the room, a falcon or black hawk frame w/ some incorrect parts, parts, Delta headlight display and maybe pedal cars?

-mike


----------



## Herman

If anyone is bringing a Colson Blister Tank for a boy's 26 inch I'm interested


----------



## Kickstand3

Any body have pics of what they are talking besides Shawn ?


----------



## John Gailey

These and stuff.  Unless they are sold prior.


----------



## 100bikes

A truckload of smalls, some fenders, tires and tools(including a couple sets of Campagnolo in the box)
and a number of books.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Freqman1 said:


> Ok we're about a month out from converging on Ohio let's see what goodie you plan on bringing. I'll have a couple of TOCs--Racycle and 1890's unknown along with a real deal G519. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1466101
> 
> View attachment 1466103
> 
> View attachment 1466104




That Racycle is awesome. Is it original paint & plating?


----------



## Freqman1

Rust_Trader said:


> That Racycle is awesome. Is it original paint & plating?



Paint-no, nickel-yes! This weekend I’ll go ahead and post this and a bunch of other stuff in the for sale section but it will be MLC delivery only. I just don’t have time to ship anything right now.


----------



## 3-speeder

I'll be bringing a few 3-speeds including a beautiful set of his-n-hers '73 Raleigh Superbes.  PM me any questions.  Thanks


----------



## BatWaves

1817cent said:


> I plan on making the trip again from Washington state.  I will be bringing some parts, OG Fisk tires, prewar autocycle fenders, LaSalle tank with OG jewels and other stuff that i haven't decided on yet. 😄😄



There’s no need to travel all that way… I’m in Spokane and may pick up those autocycle fenders and LaSalle Tank off your hands. I’m pretty positive I may have something you’d want, if it’s trade you seek…


----------



## New Mexico Brant

This one now is:
















Photo credits: Dave Stromberger


----------



## onecatahula

Joe Mikulanis can bring these two to Memory Lane, if presold. He is not here on the Cabe, but if you want one of the bikes, you can contact him directly at: (505) 400-7418.  PM me if any problems, or if you’d like more photos. Thanks, Pete

Shelby Speedline Airflo. Restored, steel tank. 6200 delivered to MLC




Original 1936 Colson Imperial.
3900 delivered to MLC




Additional info on the bikes here:









						Fine Prewar Bicycles For Sale | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Listing some Fine Prewar Bicycles for a friend, who is not on the Cabe. They can be picked up at Memory Lane, or shipped the following week.  Please use direct email: tocatahula@sbcglobal.net PPFF please. First to reply gets ‘em!  First up, a 1940 Dayton Zephyr, “big lit tank.”  Very correct...




					thecabe.com


----------



## danfitz1




----------



## JOEL

Teens Excelsior (another one in the truck already)


----------



## JOEL

Couple more...


----------



## JOEL

Screamer and Raleigh MX


----------



## John G04

Be sure to take lots of pics! Can’t make this one unfortunately


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Restored Hawthorne, Elgin twin light, Huffy radio bike, Columbia tall frame, Hex tube and more.


----------



## alexander55

I've got a van full of lightweight stuff.  4 bikes. 10 frames.  As many wheels and parts as I can safely load.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

New Mexico Brant said:


> This one now is:
> 
> View attachment 1476418
> 
> View attachment 1476415
> View attachment 1476419
> 
> View attachment 1476416
> Photo credits: Dave Stromberger



To save time for myself and the people who keep inquiring, this sold minutes after I posted the Chief.  Thank you for your interest.  It is going to Georgia!


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> To save time for myself and the people who keep inquiring, this sold minutes after I posted this bike.  Thank you for your interest.



Now I just need to make room for it! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3

Glenn Rhein said:


> Restored Hawthorne, Elgin twin light, Huffy radio bike, Columbia tall frame, Hex tube and more.
> View attachment 1480036
> 
> View attachment 1480037
> 
> View attachment 1480038



Some one here was looking for a tall frame Columbia


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Packing the van, leaving in the AM. I am only bringing a light load as I will only be there Wednesday afternoon and Thursday due to the date change.  If anyone is in need of something specific please hit me up now so I can add it in the load.  Save on time and shipping!


----------



## 1817cent

In addition to what i have presold, i will have a Schwinn 41 chainguard, prewar feather guard, 31 inch speedo cable, 36 Motorbike tank, 2 nice Fisk prewar checkerboard tires and other items.  Will be there Thursday only..


----------



## ratrodz

Freqman1 said:


> Now I just need to make room for it! Thanks, Shawn




I’m sure there’s some small aluminum cans          (trikes) you keep stubbing your toes on that can make their way to NM!!!😵‍💫


----------



## ratrodz

Have fun fellas! Wish we could make this one… just not in our wheelhouse this time.


----------



## 3-speeder

3-speeder said:


> I'll be bringing a few 3-speeds including a beautiful set of his-n-hers '73 Raleigh Superbes.  PM me any questions.  Thanks
> View attachment 1475492
> 
> View attachment 1475493
> 
> View attachment 1475494
> 
> View attachment 1475495



Sold the His-n-Hers set today at the Royal Oak swap


----------



## stezell

ratrodz said:


> Have fun fellas! Wish we could make this one… just not in our wheelhouse this time.



It's not in the cards for me this time either Aaron, hope you guys are doing well and hopefully see you next spring. 
Sean


----------



## stezell

I won't be there myself but I've got a buddy that plans on getting there Thursday and might bring my 1945 Roadmaster Cycle truck if anyone is interested in it. Message me if you're and I'll make you a deal on it. How it's pictured is how it comes. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## 100bikes

Hate to be a fair weather swapper, but the forecast turned rainy for Wed & Thursday.
A bit to much for a 10 hour drive.
Hopefully in the spring..........
rusty


----------



## Maskadeo

It will probably rain this Spring too! I just bring a few extra pairs of shoes and finally got smart and bought some rain boots! Don’t let a little bad weather stop you. The last time I was at Ann Arbor it snowed in the morning and by noon it was hot and sunny!


----------



## Freqman1

100bikes said:


> Hate to be a fair weather swapper, but the forecast turned rainy for Wed & Thursday.
> A bit to much for a 10 hour drive.
> Hopefully in the spring..........
> rusty



Yep if you’re waiting on fair weather for MLC you’ll probably never attend! V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

My drive is 10 hours as well and I will be standing in the field in the rain. It always rains. And I have learned to never believe the weather forecast in Ohio. It usually does the opposite of whatever is in the forecast.


----------



## John Gailey

1936 CWC flat tank.  Original paint with some red pins still showing.  Nothing electrical is hooked up.  Have door for bottom of tank.  $2900
May consider partial trade for Muscle or BMX.


----------



## tryder

Kickstand3 said:


> Some one here was looking for a tall frame Columbia



@altapat


----------



## tryder

Glenn Rhein said:


> Restored Hawthorne, Elgin twin light, Huffy radio bike, Columbia tall frame, Hex tube and more.
> View attachment 1480036
> 
> View attachment 1480037
> 
> View attachment 1480038



@altapat


----------



## Freqman1

Raining like crazy here so probably limit what I’m bringing and won’t be setting up. I may have the this TOC and the BFG Streamliner (Racycle sold) in the trailer if anyone is interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Hex tube $2700
Early restored Hawthorne $1100
Elgin twin light $695
Huffy radio bike $1500
CWC double bar project $125
Columbia tall frame $975


----------



## JOEL

Very nice, and they will look even better wet. See you all there.


----------



## jungleterry

All of these for sure and parts


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## alexander55

The Dick Power is not going to make it to Ohio.  There's local interest and I simply ran out of room in the van.


----------



## stezell

John Gailey said:


> 1936 CWC flat tank.  Original paint with some red pins still showing.  Nothing electrical is hooked up.  Have door for bottom of tank.  $2900
> May consider partial trade for Muscle or BMX.
> 
> View attachment 1481870
> 
> View attachment 1481871



Nice bike John, I know you'll be happy that I won't be there and you don't have to worry about avoiding me, lol! For you who don't know me I like to talk a lot and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon. 
Sean


----------



## John Gailey

You are an entertaining talker Sean.  Can't get enough.  Disappointed that you won't be there.  Looks like I'll be talking to Tom "Buck" Hughes in your absence.

I'll track you down in the Spring.

These all, except the Schwinn have already been posted.  They will be available Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Freqman1

My Dad is bringing this set of post war, house painted, Higgins drop centers-real cheap!


----------



## DickPowerBike

alexander55 said:


> The Dick Power is not going to make it to Ohio.  There's local interest and I simply ran out of room in the van.



Hi This is Dick's grandson John Power Jr. I'm trying to locate all the remaining bikes out there and who has them and the story behind them. I would like to acquire another one or two for the family.


----------



## DickPowerBike

alexander55 said:


> The Dick Power is not going to make it to Ohio.  There's local interest and I simply ran out of room in the van.



Would like to have a picture of the Dick Power and keep tabs on the bike if you sell to someone local. In addition to owning one or two more would like to keep a database on those that are out and about. This is the one I have and the miniature that hung in Dick's shop during the early 60's


----------

